# Lohnt sich AoC noch?



## Leeron (25. September 2008)

Hi liebe Buffed.de Community.

Ich habe mir AoC damals zum Releasedatum gekauft. Als ich es nach ein paar Tagen satt war immer nur mit bugs zu kämpfen, habe ich mich entschlossen das Spiel erst mal zu Seite zu legen und etwas anderes zu spielen. Nun habe ich die Hülle mal wieder entdeckt (beim ausmisten) und mir gedacht, dass Sie vielleicht mal etwas draus gemacht haben. Doch bevor ich mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, wollte ich lieber mal hier nachfragen, ob sich was getahn hat oder ob AoC Membermäßig nichts mehr zu bieten hat und auch es auch ansich nicht wirklich viele Positive veränderungen gab.

Besonderer Augenmerk von mir: Hat Age of Conan noch eine Zukunft oder wird es auf langer Hinsicht untergehen, da WAR rausgekommen ist und vielleicht andere Spiele reifer sind (z.B. HdRO)?

Ich hoffe, dass mein Standpunkt rübergekommen ist und Ihr meine Frage versteht.

Danke


----------



## Kamaji (25. September 2008)

nein  suckt

Edit:  First sinnloser Flame


----------



## huladai (25. September 2008)

spiele zwar nicht aoc, lese aber seit wochen nur von wutentbrannten usern die dem verbugten, langweiligen aoc den rücken zukehren


----------



## Kamaji (25. September 2008)

nein mal im Enrst flames beiseite

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass es nicht lange dauern wird, bis es untergeht.. wie du schon sagtest WAR ist draußen und Wotlk steht vor der Tür.. 
Zu HdRo... vllt einfach nicht mein Geschmack aber ich bevorzuge doch stark WoW.. habe es nach ein paar Tagen bereits gekündigt..
hol dir wotlk und werd glücklich^^


----------



## Vreen (25. September 2008)

lohnt sich nicht, ist absoluter mist.


----------



## Chillmon (25. September 2008)

Habs einen Monat gezockt und es was total langweilig und wenig abwechslung. Sie scheinen jezt zwar paar neue Gebiete eunzuführen und PvP System , aber dennoch kommt es nicht an WAR ran. Musst du selbst wissen ob du es spielen willst,  ich für meinen Teil bin auf WAR kleben geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (25. September 2008)

Lohnt sich AOC schon meinst du oder?^^




Nein


----------



## Keandir der Drache (25. September 2008)

Ich find WAR bockmist. Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AoC


----------



## Immondys (25. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> Ich find WAR bockmist. Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AoC



Schade das ich nicht zur Games Convention konnte. Hätte da vor dem Eingang meine Collectors öffentlich verbrannt. Technisch unausgereiftes, mit vielen Versprechungen gepuschtes Game. In Schulnoten von 1-6 eine 7. War gefällt mir da sehr viel besser.


----------



## Leeron (25. September 2008)

Ist WAR denn wirklich das Spiel, was WoW vom Thron stoßen könnte? gibts da Gästeaccounts? würde mir das Spiel sehr gerne anschaun. Die Open Beta hab ich ganz knapp verpasst. (War mit dem download fertig da hab ich die News gesehen Open Beta closed) Würde mich sehr über weitere Infos über AoC, und auch gerne WAR, freuen, da ich gerade am abwägen bin, mir WotLK oder ein anderes Spiel zu holen. 

Würde mich über Infos zu WAR sehr freuen oder halt über einen Gästeaccount sofern dieser existiert.

Danke


----------



## Yaglan (25. September 2008)

Es lohnt sich aber es ist geschmacksache. Höre nicht auf Personen die es nicht spielen. Und viele Bugs sind weg.


----------



## Kamaji (25. September 2008)

Leeron schrieb:


> Ist WAR denn wirklich das Spiel, was WoW vom Thron stoßen könnte? gibts da Gästeaccounts? würde mir das Spiel sehr gerne anschaun. Die Open Beta hab ich ganz knapp verpasst. (War mit dem download fertig da hab ich die News gesehen Open Beta closed) Würde mich sehr über weitere Infos über AoC, und auch gerne WAR, freuen, da ich gerade am abwägen bin, mir WotLK oder ein anderes Spiel zu holen.
> 
> Würde mich über Infos zu WAR sehr freuen oder halt über einen Gästeaccount sofern dieser existiert.
> 
> Danke



niemals ::: WoW bleibt garantiert ungeschlagen  (das sage ich aus neutraler Sicht)


----------



## Yaglan (25. September 2008)

Wayne das WoW ungeschlagen bleibt wird niemand abstreiten. Aber ist das nicht sowas von egal.


----------



## ogum (25. September 2008)

Ich denke es lohnt sich, habe vor 5 Wochen angefangen (jetzt lvl 71) und seit dem letzten patch gibts bei mir keine gravierenden bugs mehr(nur noch manchmal englische/ englisch-deutsche questtexte, im AH kann man keine Umlaute eingeben aber man findet seit dem patch alles). Ab 60 wirds mit den Quests dünn.
Mir ist gute Grafik und eine stimmige Welt wichtig und ich denke da gibts zur Zeit nichts besseres, wenn man einen einigermaßen guten PC hat.


----------



## Sandru (25. September 2008)

AoC war schlecht und isses immer noch,
wenn du PVE lieber machst bleib bei WoW,gibt nichts besseres,wenn du ieber auf richtig gutes PVP stehst
dann spiel WAR,auch imo das beste was es gibt.
AOC ist von allem ein bisschen aber nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sandru (25. September 2008)

AoC war schlecht und isses immer noch,
wenn du PVE lieber machst bleib bei WoW,gibt nichts besseres,wenn du ieber auf richtig gutes PVP stehst
dann spiel WAR,auch imo das beste was es gibt.
AOC ist von allem ein bisschen aber nicht zu empfehlen.

sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Mordrach (25. September 2008)

Gibt es überhaupt ein MMO ausser AoC welches sich lohnt?


----------



## Yaglan (25. September 2008)

Könnt ihr auch meinung auch anders beurteilen?
Nur weil ihr es schrott findet muss er es nicht auch noch finden.


Die frage ist schlieslich was mag man. magst du Conan Welt biste bei diesen spiel nicht verkehtr Die umsetzung ist super geworden. Auch wenn noch was an inhalt fehlt es wird nachgereicht.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ein MMO ausser AoC welches sich lohnt?



Wüsste jetzt keins, sehen alle ziemlich veraltet aus, wodurch ihnen jegliche Atmosphäre fehlt.


----------



## Amorelian (25. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> Ich find WAR bockmist. Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AoC



Empfinde ich auch so, wenn man schnell viel Action möchte, dann ist ein Shooter oder GuildWars besser als WAR, dort gibt es wenigstens keine lange Wartezeiten, um mal in ein BG zu kommen. Rollenspielatmosphäre kommt bei der veralteten WAR Comic Grafik eh nicht auf.
Oder vielleicht besser DAoC als WAR, wenigstens kann man dort schon in den low Level BGs Keeps belagern und erobern und Belagerungswaffen überall frei positionieren und Wartezeiten, um einem BG beizutreten gibt es dort auch nicht. Schade nur, dass zu wenig Leute noch DAoC spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Tja, wenn man aber lieber ein massive multiplayer online roleplaying game spielen möchte, dann vielleicht doch lieber AoC.

Also mir gefällt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Deadwool (25. September 2008)

Ich find das Spiel klasse. Zum Abtauchen und Questen ist AoC ein Traum (High-End Rechner vorausgesetzt) Allerdings ist im Bereich Langzeitmotivation noch einiges zu patchen. Meine Empfehlung: Kein Spiel das langjährige MMOs ersetzen kann, aber für zwischendruch eine tolle Erfahrung. Mir würde echt etwas fehlen wenn AoC nicht überleben würde.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> ...wodurch ihnen jegliche Atmosphäre fehlt.



Ja stimmt, die blanken Brüste und das Blut...und...öhm...naja das wars dann auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (25. September 2008)

Das sagen die die keine Ahnung vom spiel haben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.... Man die Com hier stinkt mir so langsam.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Das sagen die die keine Ahnung vom spiel haben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.... Man die Com hier stinkt mir so langsam.



Ja stimmt, mir auch.

Lauter AOC Fanbois, die vor dem Start von AOC alle anderen MMOs geflammt haben, wie schelcht die doch wären, und nun sich darüber aufregen daß ehemalige AOC-Spieler "ihr" Spiel hier im Forum in der Luft zerreissen und ihrem Ärger Luft machen weil sie von FC so hinters Licht geführt und betrogen worden sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

@TE

Wüsst ich selber gern, NoFunCom soll mal ne Freiwoche für alte Abonenten raushauen, damit man sich mal einen aktuellen Eindruck verschaffen kann. Bei Vanguard wurde das auch schon gemacht, um den Leuten zu zeigen, das sich was getan hat. Jedenfalls, wenn NFC meint ich würde dafür meinen Acc reaktivieren, nur um gleich eh wieder entäuscht zu sein, dass eben nicht wirklich was pasiert ist, haben sie sich geschnitten wie ne Amputation^^ Von mir gibts kein Geld mehr für NFC, die haben mich schon genug abgezockt.


----------



## EmJaY (27. September 2008)

> spiele zwar nicht aoc, lese aber seit wochen nur von wutentbrannten usern die dem verbugten, langweiligen aoc den rücken zukehren



Genau das ist das Problem hier in diesem Forum, keine Ahnung aber hauptsache mal was schreiben.


Meines erachten lohnt es sich malwieder nen Blick zu riskieren, der PvP Patch Teil 1 hat einieges wiederbelebt und die Performance ist mitlerweile natürlich auch deutlich besser geworden.

Es gibt btw schon ein ähnliches Thema hierzu.


----------



## Flixl (27. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> was ich so lustig an AoC find ist, dass es ein PvP spiel ist das ohne wirklichen Pvp modus auf den markt kam xD



AoC ist einfach das Crysis der MMOs => Reiner Grafikblender^^


----------



## Xherano (27. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> AoC ist einfach das Crysis der MMOs => Reiner Grafikblender^^



du hast sicher kein crysis gespielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (27. September 2008)

Xherano schrieb:


> du hast sicher kein crysis gespielt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig, wo kein Spiel ist kann man auch nichts spielen. Aber schöne Grafikdemo, wirklich^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (27. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> AoC ist einfach das Crysis der MMOs => Reiner Grafikblender^^




Namaste

bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob die FunComiker den Support
für ihr spiel genauso schnell einstellen wie die Macher
von Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorghal (27. September 2008)

Crysis war bis auf den üblen Cliffhangar ein super Spiel.


----------



## attake (27. September 2008)

AOC is das onlinerollenspiel mit der besten grafik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( nen seer starken rechner vorausgesetzt )
ich fand die weld auch seer stimmig und die atmosphäre is auch perfeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das n neues spiel noch kleinere probleme hat is ganz normal aber die werden immer wehniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab aber auch nur bis lvl 52 eroberer gespielt und die restlichen klassen so bis ~ 30
mir war einfach das kampsystem zu aufwendig und anstrengend um nach der arbeit gemütlich vor dem rechner entspannen zu können  ( gerade bei nahkämpfer klassen )
und damit das alles instanziert ist kann ich irgendwie auch nicht leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer aber wert auf grafic , super athmosphäre , realitätsnähe und viel blut ( mit "englisher" version auch fliegende gliedmaßen und köpfe ) legt wird nichts besseres als AOC finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zu WAR  ich habs zwar noch nicht gespielt aber viele videos und screenshots gesehen 
also wenn WAR vor ~4 jahren herausgekommen wäre dann wäre die grafik topp und die spielemechanik auch ok aber heutzutage müsste mehr gehen ( siehe AOC )
kann sein das das gameplay super ist aber da ich kein pvp freak binn werd ich mir WAR sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geb auch ehlich zu das ich n wow spieler binn 
is meinermeiung nach momentan das ausgereifteste produkt am markt und es passt einfach alles 
es spielt sich einfach , die athosphäre ist ok , die grafik stimmig und zweckmäßig und ich binn es einfach gewohnt ^^
wenns in wow auch noch die möglichkeit gäbe häuser oder städte zu bauen um dort seinen "reichtum"an gegenständen lager und präsentieren zu können wäre es perfeckt ;D



m.f.g.    ATTA


----------



## daedadu (27. September 2008)

Es lohnt sich bedauerlicherweise nicht mehr, auf AoC umzusteigen, da es bereits andere Spiele auf diesem Sektor gibt, wo 
der Hersteller seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. 

Die haben das Vertrauen der Käufer mißbraucht und lediglich der harte Kern behaart noch auf AoC.


----------



## katweezlie (27. September 2008)

Ich war Gildenmeister einer großen Gilde. Am Anfang waren wir 70 leute.

Woche für woche hörten spieler auf wegen Bugs und so. Als dann der PvP Patch kam,und überall 80 er spieler standen die auf uns 60er eingedroschen haben und dann dafür noch punkte bekamen und wir dauergast am Friedhof waren,hatten die meisten keine Lust mehr.
Es wurde immer nur von Bestrafungen geredet die eingeführt werden soll aber imer noch nicht da ist.
Als dann WAR rauskam waren wir nur noch 6 leute.

Nun,jetzt haben wir alle den account gekündigt,weil es eine Firma wie Funcom nicht hinbekommt,mal schnell was in Gange zu bringen.(meine meinung,die Bestrafung hätte gleich kommen müssen mit dem PvP patch).


----------



## gismo1voss (27. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob die FunComiker den Support
> für ihr spiel genauso schnell einstellen wie die Macher
> ...



dito.sehe ich genau so wie du.Warte seint Anfang an auf meinen Ersatzt Key(in meine CE box fehlte der Key).Alles mit Waltgeist abgesprochen und jetzt sagt er,er habe nichts damit zu tun soll mich an den kundenservice halten.28 E-mail später keine Antwort.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. September 2008)

katweezlie schrieb:


> Ich war Gildenmeister einer großen Gilde. Am Anfang waren wir 70 leute.
> 
> Woche für woche hörten spieler auf wegen Bugs und so. Als dann der PvP Patch kam,und überall 80 er spieler standen die auf uns 60er eingedroschen haben und dann dafür noch punkte bekamen und wir dauergast am Friedhof waren,hatten die meisten keine Lust mehr.
> Es wurde immer nur von Bestrafungen geredet die eingeführt werden soll aber imer noch nicht da ist.
> ...



dumdidum.. ein 80iger der 60iger haut bekommt keine punkte!
es soll bald ein bestrafungssystem eingeführt werde wo kills -8 level unter dem eigenen bestraft werden. 
soweit ich weiss lohnt es sich für 80iger nicht kleine zu hauen. ok ab level 70+ lohnt es sich vielleicht aber 60iger auf jeden fall nicht. gibt einige 80iger die machen es dann aus spass und andere als rache weil ihr ihre twink verprügelt habt. aber die gibt es überall siehe auch wow


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. September 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> dito.sehe ich genau so wie du.Warte seint Anfang an auf meinen Ersatzt Key(in meine CE box fehlter der Key).Alles mit Waltgeist abgesprochen und jetzut sagt er,er habe nichts damit zu tuen soll mit an den kundenservice melden.28 E-mail später keine Antwort.



einem freund von mir der auch einen falschen key in der ce hatte wurde innerhalb von 2 tage auf dem postwege ein neuer zugeschickt. er hatte sich damals auch an den kundenservice gewendet. das war aber noch vor der ea phase.

gruss
fenris


----------



## Validus (27. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, mir auch.
> 
> Lauter AOC Fanbois, die vor dem Start von AOC alle anderen MMOs geflammt haben, wie schelcht die doch wären, und nun sich darüber aufregen daß ehemalige AOC-Spieler "ihr" Spiel hier im Forum in der Luft zerreissen und ihrem Ärger Luft machen weil sie von FC so hinters Licht geführt und betrogen worden sind.
> 
> ...





Du wurdest nicht betrogen es stand nicht drinne das es alles von Anfang an möglich ist dein WAR oder WOW waren am Anfang genauso ich sag nru Housing war in der Beta von WoW Beta von WAR wie auch AoC Beta !!!


Und ich habe keinen High End Rechner (Kommt noch)    bin lvl 80 und mir wird nich langweilig!


----------



## Electricwolf (27. September 2008)

Huhu.....hier mal ne meinung von 80iger in spiel bin seit beta dabei und ich mag das spiel spiel neenbei bischen WAR zur abwechslung, aber es fesselt mich überhaupt nicht so wie AoC. Ich hab Alle bugs überlebt weil ichs geil finde vor allem das Flair für Rp und das kampfsystem der nahkampf klassen hats mir richtig angetan.

Seit den letzten patches hat sich viel getan der letzte hat 80% der memoryleaks eliminiert und die performance um einiges gesteigert....Such dir ne nette gilde und Du kannst dort raiden oder einfach versuchen pvplvl 5 zu werden...das is nämlcih gar nicht mal so einfach (ja der erste teil des pvp patches is da).

Ansonjsten keine groben bugs performance wie shocn gesagt verbessert und wenn du den flair magst die welt die keine fraktion kriege dann bist du bei AoC richtig ansonsten is wohl WAR besser für dich.

mfg.


----------



## XKeoma (27. September 2008)

WAR ist so* voll Scheisse *von der Grafik und das Gameplay ist nicht besser als das von AoC, das muss jetzt auch mal gesagt werden.

Für mich ist die Comic Grafik von WoW die beste, der vorteil darin ist das es nicht oder weniger schnell altert im Computerzeitalter. Aber ansonsten ist nicht viel gewagtes.
Da ist es für AoC sicher schwieriger und für meinen Teil ist WAR voll daneben mit der Grafik.

Wird in Wow nach Lich King glaube ich eine neue Engine eingesetzt und die wollen die ComicGrafik in echtzeitalter Grafik umbauen, mit leichtem Comic Touch. Mal schauen ob die es hinbringen, denn AoC und HdRO  gehen schon diesen weg.


Habt ihr wirklich schon WAR gespielt? Oder sagt ihr alle alles nach? Denn beim auswählen der Charakter ist es ja schon so voll scheisse, man die haare etc. sind wie aufgesetzt und die finessen sind nicht da. Ein Charakter sieht eigentlich aus wie wenn du deine Ur-Grossmutter designest. Also ehrlich da ist Age of Conan das beste Spiel, du hast mehr möglcihkeiten einen Charakter zu machen der sicher (fast) nie zweimal vorkommt.

AoC ist vom Spielen her sehr gut und auch die Welt finde ich super gemacht, da kommt noch das man das Spiel mti DirectX10 noch  einen Schub an Wirklichkeit mehr hat.
Was viele leute abschreckt ist halt die andere art zu kämpfen wie in zb. als vergleich WoW. Und das ist halt für viele volltrottel halt nciht einfach umzustellen. Aber es ist beides gut ob jezt mit combo gekämpft wird oder einfach seinen favorisierten skill immmer drücken ist einfach geschmacksache oder halt wenn viele WoW spieler wechseln wollen Routine die Sie nicht mehr abgewöhnen können.

Auch wird viel wenn ein anderes Spiel gespielt wird direkt zu WoW verglichen, ja ist normal ich weiss. Ihr vergleicht eure alte Freundinn auch immer mit der neuen. Nur mal so wenn ihr das vor ihr macht, dann habt ihr dann zwei alte Freundinnen..lol.

WAR ist eine schlechtere WoW kopie geworden mit mehr PVP anteil. fertig.

HDRO finde ich genial gemacht, die Grafik ist gut und man will dort in echtzeitgrafik arbeiten und nicht in Comic Styl. Was mir dort sehr gefällt ist das es immo noch mehr PVE anteil hat als PVP, das find ich super. Zudem hat Blizzard von denen die Quest Anzeige über den Köpfen mit dem Ring abgekupfert und hat damals dann neu die Fragezeichen ? auf den köpfen im WoW gemacht. Nur so nebenbei.

Die Bugs waren ja nicht so gravierend im AoC man man kann es auch übertreiben, ja ich glaube es wenn man in 2monaten auf lvl80 Spielt und einen neuen Rekord aufstellen möchte das man von gewissen Bugs behindert wird. Aber ehrlich gesagt ihr seit ja auf lvl 80 gekommen und im allgemeinen war und ist es super gemacht. Zudem ab August war es genial zum spielen und ab September mit dem PVP nur noch zu empfehlen.

Ich selber finde WoW veraltet, aber freue mich trotzdem auf das Addon von WoW(LK) und ich hoffe für euch das ihr keine Bugs findet sonst werdet ihr wohl wieder wechseln.
Zudem Konkurrenz belebt das geschäft. Wobei wir alle ehrlich sein müssen das WoW zurzeit keine direkten konkurrenten hat, das wird hoffentlich dann noch kommen. 

Noch was in WAR hat es mittlerweile 500'000 Accounts und ist zunehmend. AoC hat glaube ich noch 300'000 Accounts bin aber nicht mehr auf dem laufenden im bezug auf Accounts.
Zudem ist es für AoC sicher schwieriger mehr Accounts zu bekommen, das ihr Ziel Alter ab 18 Jahre ist und nicht drunter. Da profitiert WoW und WAR, (HDRO), von den kleinen Kiddis die sowiso den ganzen Tag zeit haben zu Gamen und nichts in der Schule machen und nur nörgeln können. tja und das ist was WoW auch mal ein bisschen schlecht macht diese ständigen kinder im spiel, das ist für mich genauso krank wie kinderkrankheiten im Spiel...jeha. genau. Denke es sind sowiso zwischen 12Jahre und 17Jahre 60% aller Gamer.

Das einzige was ich schlecht oder was nicht so gut rüberkommt ist das grafische Wirtschaftssystem in AoC, also verglichen mit WoW keine chance. Die sollten auch mehr mit Farben arbeiten in dem bereich. Denke aber das dies auch noch überarbeitet wird. Aber ansonsten hier meine Rangliste:

1. World of Warcraft (70% PVE --> 30% PVP)
2. Age of Conan   (40% PVE --> 60% PVP)
3. HdRO (Herr der Ringe Online) (65% PVE --> 35% PVP)
4. Warhammer Online (30% PVE --> 70% PVP)
5. GuildWArs (??% PVE --> ??% PVP)
6. ??

So jetzt mal konstruktive kritik ansonsten nur leute über 18..... :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2008)

Ob AoC gut gepatcht wurde oder nicht. Die verarsche die FunCom mit dem Release eines Alpha-Clients abgezogen hat, wird lange ihresgleichen suchen. Ich bin so stinkesauer auf diese Mistfirma, die das Vertrauen ihrer Fans und Käufer wegen des Geldes so durch den Dreck gezogen hat. Die werden nie wieder 'nen Cent von mir sehen!
Ich persönlich wünsche mir, dass ich meine CE dem heuchelnden Waldgeist mal irgendwo quer reinschieben könnte! Vielleicht gibt das ja Genugtuung für die 180,- für den Müll.


----------



## Abrox (27. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Lauter AOC Fanbois, die vor dem Start von AOC alle anderen MMOs geflammt haben, wie schelcht die doch wären, und nun sich darüber aufregen daß ehemalige AOC-Spieler "ihr" Spiel hier im Forum in der Luft zerreissen und ihrem Ärger Luft machen weil sie von FC so hinters Licht geführt und betrogen worden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut beobachtet, aber es sind nicht alle.

Ich spiele AoC auch seit Start. Aber geflamed habe ich noch nie ein Spiel. 

Ich spiele sogar selbst WoW. Sogar sehr gerne. Bekomme AoC und WoW sogar unter einen Hut. (Nur das ich die Spielzeiten für AoC ausgestellt habe, da das hier im Forum wohl nicht so gut ankommt...)

Gegen WAR hab ich eigentlich nichts, ich werd es nur nicht spielen, da ich es schon seit dem Tabletop nicht mag und mich wohl auch nie mit der Lore anfreunden kann.

Aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich AoC. Wer sich gern mal Questtexte durchliest, auf schöne Landschaften steht (auch nach dem Einstiegslevel) und interessante Monster mag, der ist in AoC nicht grade verkehrt.

Sicherlich ist das Crafting ein wenig dumm, es kostet sehr viel, und in den ersten Stufen bringen die Sachen nicht wirklich viel.

Zum Thema Bugs, nunja, es gibt noch Bugs. Allzu häufig seh ich aber keine mehr.
Okay, letztens hab ich erst nen Bug gehabt das ein Gegner den Namen "Klagendes Kind" hatte, obwohl es irgend ein Soldat war. Hab nen Lachflash bekommen.

Das schöne ist auch, man kann seinen Charakter so schön anpassen. Freund von mir hat sogar seinen Körperbau und sein Gesicht nachstellen können. (mit kleinen Abweichungen) Also ist individualität gegeben.

Das Kampfsystem, es gibt kein Auto Attack. Meiner Meinung nach ist es gut. Du kannst auch wenn du willst deine Verteidigung verlagern (mit Vernachlässigung der Verteidigung auf einer anderer Seite). Was auch Monster machen. Combos ausführen, eine nette Idee, einfach eine bestimmte Schlagabfolge nachgehen, teilweise hakt es ein wenig das man zweimal oben links angreifen muss damit es gezählt wird, was halb so wild ist da man ja währenddessen auch angreift.

Gruppen suchen, wenn man sich etwas anstrengt bekommt man eine Gruppe. Jedes Gruppenmitglied ist auf seine Art nützlich. Das auch Heiler austeilen können, stört mich auch nicht. Besonders der Knockback Zauber ist nützlich da in der Zeit der Tank Zeit hat zu agieren.

Das Skillen. Etwas kompliziert. Dabei meine ich allerdings nicht den Talentbaum. Da einem recht schnell die Punkte ausgehen (Wer Anarchy Online spielt - oder gespielt hat - weiss was ich meine). Allerdings kommt man aber eigentlich gut zurecht.

Zum PvP kann ich nicht viel sagen, Ich spiel auf einem PvE Server und mochte PvP eigentlich noch nie. (Ausser in DAoC  das ist aber schon lange her. Dabei fällt mir ein, ich kann DAoC ja noch 2 Monate spielen wenn ich mal die Complete Edition auspacken würde)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder mal selbst reinschauen, sich nicht zu stark auf die ersten 20 Level festbeißen.
Buddy Keys hab ich aber leider keinen mehr.

Grüße Abrox

PS: Wär Reschdreibfäleer findett daf si bähaldn.


----------



## Grohan (27. September 2008)

Hi all

ich kann mich da nur XKeoma´s Meinung vollstens anschließen, was WAR betrifft muss ich sagen spiele ich es zwar imo aber ich denke nach den 30 Tagen wars das dann.
Ich denke das Spiele die mich Persönlich gerade im MMO bereich interessieren "NEU" erscheinen besser sein sollten und nicht gleichwertig bzw. weiniger bieten als ältere Spiele wie eben WoW.

Was ich auch nicht so richtig verstehe ist das hier viele AoC so schlecht machen und schreiben das WAR besser wäre, wo seht ihr da was besseres?

Grafisch?
Anspruch des Gameplays?
PvE?
PvP?

Ich finde das WAR ein echt gelungens PvP Game mit einer schlechten Graik in der heutigen Zeit ist. Zudem ist es ein Spiel wo man nicht viel überlegen muss und einfach nur draufhaut wenn
man seine Klasse verstanden hat, also eher was für Leute die ab und an mal Abens etwas Spaß haben wollen, ergo nix für Hardcore Zocker.

AoC hat wie ich finde die schönste Grafik und bietet auch mehr als WAR wenn man doch etwas mehr Zeit investieren möchte. Ja ich weiss die Bugs, ich finde man sollte den Leuten von Funcom
nicht immer nur ins Gesicht schlagen und alles schlecht reden, ja der Start ging voll in die Hose aber ich glaube das hat eher was damit zu tun das man sich zusehr mit den Details beschäftigt
hat weil man eine Geniale MMO Welt erschaffen wollte und dabei sicherlich einige andere sachen vernachlässigt hat was sich heute rächt. Ich für meinen Teil finde man sollte den Jungs von Funcom
ne chance geben da ich glaube das sie wirklich Gas geben was das beheben der Bugs angeht da wie ich von einigen hörte das sich vieles verbessert hat.

WoW ist das älteste aber immer noch das beste Spiel was den Anspruch angeht es hat wirklich für jedes etwas zu bieten. OK die Grafik iss etwas veraltet aber ich finde immer noch anschaulich
und im Detail sehr schön. Es ist in allem ausgewogen und man hat selbst als Hardcore Spieler immer was zu tun, so zusagen es wird nicht langweillig es sei denn man kennt schon alles und hat
alles schon einige male gesehen da man nicht einen Charakter auf 70 gebracht hat sondern gleich ein paar mehr was ja nicht selten der fall ist^^.

Nunja nun zum eigendlichem nähmlich der Frage die Leeron gestellt hat, ich kann Dir nur empfehlen mach es wie ich, kauf Dir die Spiele an denen Du Interesse hast und teste diese
selber, nur dann bekommste auch ne Antwort auf "DEINE PERSÖNLICHE FRAGE" da diese ja schliesslich von Deiner Meinung abhängt und kein anderer Dir diese Meinung beantworten kann als Du selber.

In diesem Sinne  Gruß

Grohan


----------



## Grohan (27. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ob AoC gut gepatcht wurde oder nicht. Die verarsche die FunCom mit dem Release eines Alpha-Clients abgezogen hat, wird lange ihresgleichen suchen. Ich bin so stinkesauer auf diese Mistfirma, die das Vertrauen ihrer Fans und Käufer wegen des Geldes so durch den Dreck gezogen hat. Die werden nie wieder 'nen Cent von mir sehen!
> Ich persönlich wünsche mir, dass ich meine CE dem heuchelnden Waldgeist mal irgendwo quer reinschieben könnte! Vielleicht gibt das ja Genugtuung für die 180,- für den Müll.




Also was Du hier nun schreibst kann ich ja garnicht nachvollziehen, was hätte Funcom machen sollen Deiner Meinung nach? Hätten sie sagen sollen, ok Freunde von AoC es tut uns echt leid
wir haben zwar 5 Jahre Programmiert aber da uns unser Geldgeber den Hahn zugedreht hat schmeissen wir alles in die Tonne? Ich finde man sollte erstmal erfragen warum es so iss bevor
ich so nen Quark schreibe. 

Gruß

Grohan


----------



## etmundi (27. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Du wurdest nicht betrogen es stand nicht drinne das es alles von Anfang an möglich ist d



Du kaufst dir ein neues Auto. Du stellst fest, Lenkrad fehlt. Macht ja nix, stand ja nicht drinne, dass es von Anfang an drinne ist. Und gerade aus fahren geht ja prima.

Was darf ich dir verkaufen?

Oh man, wie tief bist du gesunken.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (27. September 2008)

Leeron schrieb:


> Ist WAR denn wirklich das Spiel, was WoW vom Thron stoßen könnte? gibts da Gästeaccounts? würde mir das Spiel sehr gerne anschaun. Die Open Beta hab ich ganz knapp verpasst. (War mit dem download fertig da hab ich die News gesehen Open Beta closed) Würde mich sehr über weitere Infos über AoC, und auch gerne WAR, freuen, da ich gerade am abwägen bin, mir WotLK oder ein anderes Spiel zu holen.
> 
> Würde mich über Infos zu WAR sehr freuen oder halt über einen Gästeaccount sofern dieser existiert.
> 
> Danke



in der usa gibts schon gästeaccounts. wird also hier wohl auch demnächst kommen.


----------



## Yaglan (27. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir ein neues Auto. Du stellst fest, Lenkrad fehlt. Macht ja nix, stand ja nicht drinne, dass es von Anfang an drinne ist. Und gerade aus fahren geht ja prima.
> 
> Was darf ich dir verkaufen?
> 
> Oh man, wie tief bist du gesunken.




Halt du dich bitte geschlossen. Du meinst deinen Senf dazu zu geben und hast das spiel noch nicht mal. Oder hat sich das etwa geändert.

Man kann die Auto Industrie mit der Spiele Industrie vergleichen. Macht ihr euch denn garnicht Schlau über irgendwelche berufe? Wie etwas funktioniert und so?


----------



## erwo (27. September 2008)

Hi,



etmundi schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir ein neues Auto. Du stellst fest, Lenkrad fehlt. Macht ja nix, stand ja nicht drinne, dass es von Anfang an drinne ist. Und gerade aus fahren geht ja prima.
> Was darf ich dir verkaufen?
> Oh man, wie tief bist du gesunken.



Ich weiss du wirst hier immer weiterflamen gegen AOC, auch wenn du es selbst
nie probiert hast, aber nunja.

Das "Auto" hat schon ein Lenkrad, es war nur nicht mehr in Rot erhältlich (DX10).
So hast du es eben in Blau bekommen, mit der Möglichkeit es später kostenlos
umlackieren zu lassen.



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Yaglan (27. September 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas könnte man ja als vergleich fast Gelten lassen ^^ Aber bitte tut mir ein gefallen unterlasst solche vergleiche.


----------



## Maxell10 (27. September 2008)

Keandir schrieb:


> Ich find WAR bockmist. Meiner meinung nach lohnt sich AoC



Das mir War gebe ich dir recht und das mit AoC naja

WoW ist noch immer das Meistgespielte Mmo zockt am besten WoW


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Das mir War gebe ich dir recht und das mit AoC naja
> 
> WoW ist noch immer das Meistgespielte Mmo zockt am besten WoW



nur weils meistegespielt ist?^^..WoW ist das geilste EVER..aber nur für leute mir viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber AoC macht tatsächlich um einiges mehr spaß als WAR.

WAR ist einfach nur so´n gehyptes mistspiel was nur den hype blindgängern gefallen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade nur um AoC das es an so manchen sehr entscheidenden stellen kläglich versagt hat...wär doch..ach egal^^


----------



## Pacster (27. September 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also wie ich Autohändler kenne, wäre da dann aber auch noch ein saftiger Preisnachlass drin. Ich würde mich jedenfalls nicht damit zufrieden geben wenn mir mein Händler sagt:"Irgendwann in der Zukunft lackiere ich es dir kostenlos um"...da muss schon was mehr bei rumkommen. ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Also wie ich Autohändler kenne, wäre da dann aber auch noch ein saftiger Preisnachlass drin.



Dann kennst du offensichtlich keine Autohändler... Die werden die die Backen pfeifen, wenn du wegen einer Lenkradfarbe einen "Saftigen Preisnachlass" haben willst...


----------



## Yumei (27. September 2008)

hi @ all^^

so um die Frage zu beantworten was man spielen sollte WoW,AoC,WAR

AoC:
Hab mir das Spiel gekauft sogar die CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...egal
Hab einpaar Chars auf 40-45 gespielt (glaub waren 5 chars oder so der rest krebst(e) auf lvl 20)
Die Gschicht ist die das solange man im Startgebiet ist und paar Bugs auf igno setzt , ist das Spiel relativ gut
aber sobald man das Startgebiet verlässt werden die Bugs welche man auf Igno hatte unterstützt von weiteren Bugfreunden (eine Bug Verschwöung oder so)

Sachen die man im Startgebiet hatte sind nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,wie zum Bleistift: NPC's welche sprechen konnten,..."fasst" keine lags,nicht vollständige Q's bzw. verbuggte Q's und und und...

Meiner Meinung nach kann man AoC so wie es bis jetzt ist nehmen und in die Tonne werfen oder anderes gesagt wenn man diese 50euro/100DM/700ATS(
welche man ausgeben wollte fürs Spiel einen Bettler gibt oder gar spendet für ein Schutzgebiet für Nacktschnecken,hätte man mehr davon.

Bitte lasst jetzt den Quatsch mit bla blubb das Spiel ist/war neu...seid etwas kreativer^^

1.Warum gibt es eine Alpha/Beta Testphase?^^
2.Wie sah das Spiel den aus bevor man das Spiel "getestet" hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.Falls das Spiel getestet wurde, was haben dann die "Tester" getest?
4.Die sogenannten "Versprechungen"...ähm...naja
5.vollkommen unausgereifte Klassen(zb. Fähigkeiten welche man angeblich erlernt hat, aber diese nirgendwo finden kann^^)
6.Das erste Spiel welches 30euronen für 60Tage verlangt und ned 25 so wie alle anderen(zb WoW)
bla 
blubb 
und und und


WoW:

isn alter Hase kennt glaub ich jeder^^

WAR:
Hab es mir am Mo gekauft und muss ehrlich sagen das es mich atm positiv überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
klar ist die Grafik ned wie beim AoC...schei** auf die^^
Würde sagen das WAR sehr genial ist/wird wenn man auf PVP steht...falls man es bevorzugen würde eher gemütlich Q's zu machen, geht zwar auch aber meiner Meinung nach ist WoW dafür besser geeignet.
Klassen sind ziemlich gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (lol was schreib ich da fürn Mist? oO  ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar ned welche Klasse ich zuerst spielen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

klar sind einpaar Sachen von anderen Mitbewerbern abgeaschaut worden, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut John Wayne^^ 
Das haben die "Vorbilder" auch gemacht

ps.: muss zugeben das ich, bevor AoC und WAR aufn Markt waren jeden gesagt hätte AOC ist/wird die absolute #1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und WAR wird ned mal 3 aktive Accounts haben xD... habe mich getäuscht^^

soviel dazu^^

joa man hat mich heute gefragt was ich eher empfehlen würde von den 3 Spielen

ich sagte: 
AOC vergiss ist noch ned fertig da es noch neu ist*hust*
WoW wenn man eher auf PVE steht und ab und zu mal PVP macht
WAR wenn man PVP mag und ab und zu PVE macht

ich mach im mom eine WoW pause bis zum AddOn...dann kommt die WAR pause^^..dann gucken wir weiter^^

joa soviel dazu^^

*winkt*

edit: 
an alle die AoC spielen bitte seid so nett bevor ihr jetzt flames startet; seid so fair und sagt/schreibt uns unwissenden, angepi**ten Leuten was so gut ist.
Versteht mich ned falsch ich mein es ernst das was ich obern erwähnte ist viel.  nur ein 1/4 davon was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist den Rest habe ich ehrlich gesagt absichtlich vergessen, weil jedes Mal wenn ich mir die CE Box anschaue fange ich an automatisch zu weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (viell weil die restlichen 3/4 noch in meinen Unterbewusstsein sich verankert haben).


----------



## Khordat (28. September 2008)

Yumei schrieb:


> klar sind einpaar Sachen von anderen Mitbewerbern abgeaschaut worden, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut John Wayne^^
> Das haben die "Vorbilder" auch gemacht



Wäre ja auch ziemlich enttäuschen wenn die Entwickler nicht positive Sachen übernehmen und nach dem anspielen von WAR bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das auch Blizzard wiederum einiges als Anregungen für WoW aufnehmen wird.

Das beste was UNS als Spielern passieren kann, sind mehrere große nebeneinander existierende Onlinerollenspiele. Denn diese Konkurenz führt dazu das alle Spiele sich weiterentwickeln und schneller neue Inhalte reingepatched werden. Konkurenz belebt halt einfach das Geschäft.


----------



## Aerasan (28. September 2008)

Also ich war Tester in der Closed Beta von WAR un ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich wurde negativ überrascht,ich habe mit einem hochelfen angefangen,wobe ich erstmal ganz schön geschaut habe als ich die S C H L E C H T E Grafik sah.... tut mir leid die sah aus als "ich will aber kann nicht"!!! Entweder High end grafik a la AoC oder pfiffige Comic grafik wie in WoW! Soweit zur grafik...

 Die Quests dort fand ich echt zum teil langweilig bzw dummes draufkloppen! Selbst das weiterkommen in der welt war einfach nur schwachsinn,da die Karte im Vergleich zu WoW einfach nur sehr ungenau un schwer zu verstehen war.

Das PVP war fand ich jetz nicht irgendwie revolutionör viel anders oder besser als in WoW,das einzige gute war das man wenn man z.b. erst stufe 2 war ich stufe 9 oder so angehoben wurde,ansonsten wars nichts neues!

WoW spiele ich nur seit 1 jahr und muss sagen das es einfch rundum das bessere Packet ist, alles wirkt viel stimmiger. Am meisten würde mich noch Age of Conan interessieren wegen der high end grafik aber auch um das gameplay mit gildehäusern und so besser kennezulernen und aktiv daran teilzunehmen!

FAZIT:
Platz 1: WoW +stimmige welt
                       +Gute Quests
                       +perfekte ausrichtung der Rüstungs- und Waffensets
                        -Sehr Zeitintensiv leider
Platz2:AoC (ich muss von dem ausgehen was ich von bekannten und in videos gesehen habe und das war zwar nicht immer gut aber trotzdem meistens zufrieden stellend)
Platz3: WAR (tut mir leid aber meiner Meinung nach geht ein spiel nicht viel schlechter,absolut Contra WAR! grafik passt nicht,langweilige zum teil nicht im schwierigkeitsgrad nur annähernd gleich schwere quests und einfach nicht das was es laut dem hersteller sein soll!

BITTE WOTLK ERSCHEINE BALD^^...


------------------------------------
Kauft euch bitte kein WAR!!!


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Aerasan schrieb:


> Also ich war Tester in der Closed Beta von WAR un ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich wurde negativ überrascht,ich habe mit einem hochelfen angefangen,wobe ich erstmal ganz schön geschaut habe als ich die S C H L E C H T E Grafik sah.... tut mir leid die sah aus als "ich will aber kann nicht"!!! Entweder High end grafik a la AoC oder pfiffige Comic grafik wie in WoW! Soweit zur grafik...
> 
> Die Quests dort fand ich echt zum teil langweilig bzw dummes draufkloppen! Selbst das weiterkommen in der welt war einfach nur schwachsinn,da die Karte im Vergleich zu WoW einfach nur sehr ungenau un schwer zu verstehen war.
> 
> ...


ich finds immer wieder lustig wenn sich leute extra ccs für solche kommentare erstellen. aber du hast recht: ich find es auch extrem dreist in einer closed beta(!) ein fertiges spiel zu erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da du aber selbst sagt das es deine subjektive meinung ist will ich da auch nicht drauf rum hacken. von daher jedem das seine


----------



## Kavu (28. September 2008)

also bei den einem oder anderem posting muss man ja echt lachen und bei manchen einfach nur weinen...

Ihr Spielgrafikbewerter: Die grafik eines games muss nicht super power high end NASA rechner stark sein, vielmehr sie darf es bei einem MMO nicht sein weil man damit seine kunden eher vertreibt... der großsteil muss neuen rechner kaufen, und das nur wegen einem spiel? da überlege ich erst garnet 2 mal das game ist diregt für mich gestorben.

Das ist genau der punkt den Blizz und Mythic richtig gemacht haben, ihre spiele benötigen keinen super starken high end PC sie laufen auf einem standart 400 euro PC (zwa nicht sooo super flüssig mit max grafik aber sie laufen)(<< ich spiele auf so einem rechenr).

Desweiteren die vermeindliche Comic grafik von WoW wird Selfshading-look genannt und wurde von Blizz gewollt verwendet da Warcraft ebenfalls im Selfshading-look gehalten ist, und da WoW logischerweise im Warcraft universum spielt lag der Selfshading-look nahe. 
Meine persöhnliche meinung dazu... der stil past einfach zu WoW und ich mag den selfshading-look ansich.

desweiteren hat irgendwer geschrieben WAR hätte eine Comic grafik...ehm bitte wo? Also ich hab hier liegen und spiele es seit headstart und Comicgrafik habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen, es mag zwa nicht soo echt aussehen wie AoC aber mit LOTRO kann es auf einem starken PC locker mithalten.

Back to topic: Ich kenne mich mit AoC leider nicht aus nur vom hören/sagen deshalb halte ich mich da geschlosen.


----------



## dexter morgan (28. September 2008)

also entweder hab ich keine ahnung von spielen oder hier rennen schlicht und ergreifend zu 90 % wow - fetischisten rum die sich nicht eingestehen wollen dass auch wow anfangs nicht zu 100% super toll war und es das auch erst ueber das feedback der comunity geschah dass es zu dem wurde was es nun ist marktfuehrer im mmorpg bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaum ein spiel das auf den markt kommt is heute zu 100 % fehlerfrei ... was ein ding der unmöglichkeit ist zumal in einem entwicklerstudio ueber mehrere jahre hin weg mehrere 100 leute an einem spiel in dem umfang sitzen und sich zwangslaeufig fehler einschleichen ... und man diese auch nicht alle in einer closed oder open betaphase finden kann ... es ist nicht moeglich mit 1000 beta testern jeden fehler und jedes balancing problemchen aufzudecken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ob einem nun die grafik oder die soundkullise in einem spiell zusagt ist geschmackssache und wird es immer bleiben ... ueber die werbung für ein produkt kann man auch immer streiten klar bezieht man sich immer auf den marktfuehrer in dem fall wow ... auch bei saturn ist nicht alles geizig geil und bei media markt sau billig nur weil es im prospekt drin is ... who cares ??? wenn es mir nicht passt oder ich es woanders billiger bekomme zwingt mich keiner es dort zu kaufen bzw. AoC oder WAR zu spielen ... der eine mag ein pvp der andere finet die grafik bescheiden dem naechsten ist wow zu bunt und zu comichaft ... wen stoert es ??? keinen!!! wir leben in einem freien staat wo man die freie wahl hat ! der eine libt sein wow ueber alles ... bitte wem es gefaellt und er die zeit dazu hat ... wenn man diese zeit nicht hat und auch nicht regelmaessig zum zocken kommt hat man bei aoc je nach klasse eher die moeglichkeit alleine weiter zukommen oder bei war sich einer offenen gruppe für ein paar quests anzuschliesen  als bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum schluss wer sich für AoC oder WAR oder HdRO oder WOW oder mehrere interressiert und sich nicht entscheiden kann antesten und sich selbst eine meinung bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AoC is millerweile wesentlich besser geworden ... WAR is klasse gemacht mit witzigen einfaellen und fesselden RvR kaempfen und quests in massen ob nun leicht oder nicht mag man auch subjektiv beurteilen release war am 18.9. und das 2008 und nicht wie bei WOW vor 10 jahren oder wann auch immer es rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu wow kann ich nur sagen wenn man jede erweiterung schon monate vor dem release in und auswenig kennt und virtuelle gegenstaende für irrwitzige summen in ebay verklopft werden dann hat blizzard alles richti gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein hoch auf ultima online mit dem alles begann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (28. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Das mir War gebe ich dir recht und das mit AoC naja
> 
> WoW ist noch immer das Meistgespielte Mmo zockt am besten WoW



Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich hasse die Farmerei nach Ehre in WoW inzwischen, obwohl ich das Spiel lange und gerne gespielt habe. Bei AoC verzeih ich Funcom die technischen Probleme und die fehlenden Inhalte nicht. Einmal verarscht reicht mir. Ferner gefällt mir die Instanzierung der Spielewelt nicht. WAR ist bei vielen PvE Spielern mangels Inhalten kein Ort an dem man bleiben möchte, mir persönlich als Causal Spieler gefällt es aber und PvP mag ich lieber wie PvE. Wenn ich eine Wertung abgeben müßte:

WoW für PVE 95 % für PvP 40%
WAR für PvE 50 % für PvP 85 %
AoC für PvE 50% für PvP 20% für die Instanzierungen ein dickes Minus im PvE

Zur Grafik Diskussion - die WAR Grafik ist moderner wie die von WoW, mit dem Addon möchte Bilzz mit Schatten und einigen kleineren Patches an der Engine ein vergleichbare Niveau erreichen. Die Grafik von AoC ist besser wie die der beiden vorgenannten Spiele, aber bei Massengefechten, um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren, problematisch.
Wer viel Freizeit und kein privatleben hat zockt WoW, das PvP dort taugt allerdings nicht so viel - wer Causal Gamer ist mag sich AoC oder WAR anschauen, wobei WAR die schlechtere Grafik, aber dafür ein ordentliches PvP System hat. Ich sag also mal

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Fr3ak3r (28. September 2008)

Kavu schrieb:


> desweiteren hat irgendwer geschrieben WAR hätte eine Comic grafik...ehm bitte wo? Also ich hab hier liegen und spiele es seit headstart und Comicgrafik habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen, es mag zwa nicht soo echt aussehen wie AoC aber mit LOTRO kann es auf einem starken PC locker mithalten.



öhm, WAR kann bei weitem nicht mit der grafik von lorto mithalten, WAR ist deutlich schlechter und hat sehr wohl comiclook.

dennoch ist grafik nicht das wichtigste in einem mmo, aber WOW find ich von der grafik her viel atmosphärischer als WAR, in AoC gefällt mir auch nicht alles bei der Grafik, Bäume find ich z.b. teilweise sehr häßlich.

vom spielerischen her hat mir in aoc das leveln am meisten spaß gemacht, wow hat die besten instanzen und auch pvp fand ich in wow besser als bei war, bei aoc ist es teils, teils.
leider mangelt es aoc an spielerischem inhalt, die welt wirkt noch recht klein, endcontent ist wenig vorhanden und crafting zu unausgereift.

aber ich finde mit freunden, oder auch einer guten gilde machen alle 3 spiele mächtig spaß, deshalb kann ich mich zur zeit nicht entscheiden welches ich weiterhin spielen werde.


----------



## Valinar (28. September 2008)

Kavu schrieb:


> desweiteren hat irgendwer geschrieben WAR hätte eine Comic grafik...ehm bitte wo? Also ich hab hier liegen und spiele es seit headstart und Comicgrafik habe ich bisher noch keine gesehen, es mag zwa nicht soo echt aussehen wie AoC aber mit LOTRO kann es auf einem starken PC locker mithalten.



"Hust"
WAR kann lange nicht mit der Grafik von HdRO mithalten...Grafikmässig spielt HdRO und einer ganz anderen Liga.
Und natürlich wirkt die Grafik von WAR comichaft.
Sicher lange nicht so wie bei WoW aber es fällt doch schon beim ersten blick auf.


----------



## Logeras (28. September 2008)

Also ich spiele aktiv noch WoW. Hab mir zum Release AoC und WAR zugelegt. AoC ist zwar gekündigt bin aber am überlegen ob ich es nicht reaktiviere. Jedes Spiel hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.Ich hoffe mal auf die Zukunft. Vielleicht kommt ja nochmal irgendwann ein Game was alle zufrieden stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Kampfsystem u. Grafik von AoC, PvP von WAR oder Guild Wars und Crafting,Questsystem von WoW. Denkmal das wäre eine gute Mischung.


Mfg.


----------



## Leonric (28. September 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> "Hust"
> WAR kann lange nicht mit der Grafik von HdRO mithalten...Grafikmässig spielt HdRO und einer ganz anderen Liga.
> Und natürlich wirkt die Grafik von WAR comichaft.
> Sicher lange nicht so wie bei WoW aber es fällt doch schon beim ersten blick auf.



nach der Definition sind Aoc,Hdro auch  comics, 
Also was bitte schön ist  comichaft ?

Den Spieler der an massen pvp/rvr  mit ner Grafik alla Aoc/Hdro seine Freude hat möchte ich sehen.
Die von War ist da zweckdienlicher,deswegen ist sie so wie sie ist.


----------



## Pacster (28. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann kennst du offensichtlich keine Autohändler... Die werden die die Backen pfeifen, wenn du wegen einer Lenkradfarbe einen "Saftigen Preisnachlass" haben willst...



Ich kenne auch keine Autohändler die Lenkräder lackieren...also in sofern passt das dann wieder. :-P


----------



## Flanko (28. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen das aoc jetzt ziemlich gut ist wär das Spiel erst jetzt rausgekommen wären bestimmt 70 % der spieler an aoc kleben geblieben  
PvP macht jetzt auch endlich spass da es pro server nur noch max 10 große gilden gibt mit 200-500+ spielern die sich gegenseitig fertig madchen wollen sprich belagerungskämpfe .
Pve ist jetzt auch sehr ausgereift besser als in war kommt noch nicht an wow heran ist aber schon sehr gut 


Das thema heist doch ,,Lohnt sich Aoc noch?´´      warum flamen hier alle mit ihrem ach so tollen war herum ? Das total verbugt ist im 30+ bereich und wo wow besser im pvp ist man denkt mal an die 4+ millionen spieler die täglich das gleiche schlachtfeld machen und es immernoch spass macht bei war hat man nach 20+  keinen bock mehr auf dem schlachtfeld zu lvln . ! Genug von War

Aoc lohnt sich auf jedem fall man sollte aber sich nicht auf 80 ,,bomben´´ da man zu wenig von dem genialen spiel mitbekommt viele witzige details und das spiel wirkt wie an einem stück nicht so wie par bestimmte spiele .

Großes Prob ist der Kundendienst manchmal wird eine gamecard nicht erkannt . Aber die Spieler sind total freundlich


----------



## Emokeksii (28. September 2008)

Ich spiel momentan war und hab auch Age of conan angetestet..... Ich find größtenteils mangelt es dem spiel wohl wie viele meinen am Endcontent denn die bugs haben mich nur teilweise gestört da ich nicht mit der einstellung an ein neues mmo ran geh das sie bugfrei sind den das ist warhammer bei weiten auch nicht....allein das die friendlist schon bugt oder ich mindestens alle 10 minuten einen animations fehler hab...die performance total schlecht ist bei so gut wie allen leuten weil die server einfach nicht richtig arbeiten und und und.....ABER ich weiß auch das ändert sich und ich konzentrier mich allgemein aufs spiel und da haben mir beide spiele gefallen age of conan und warhammer und ich fand die zeit in Age of conan schön.

Allerdings hab ich es nicht weit gespielt und alleine machen MMOs eben keinen spaß ich hät wow auch nicht weiter als level 30 gespielt wenn ich net mit nem kumpel gezockt hätte und das selbe bei warhammer das 5 tage jetzt erst mal net gezockt wurde weil ich alleine zocken musste und dh einfach keine lust hatte bei age of conan ist es in erster linie an den flames und an dem alleine zocken gescheitert.

Alleridingst bleibt immer noch die sache mit dem fehlenden content ob warhammer diesen jetzt hat steht in den sternen das werden wir noch alle sehen ich hoffe aber drotzdem das age of conan es irgendwann noch schafft.


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schon merfach erwähnt - ich habe es gespielt - lesen soll da helfen...


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Halt du dich bitte geschlossen. Du meinst deinen Senf dazu zu geben und hast das spiel noch nicht mal. Oder hat sich das etwa geändert.




Ja klar - lesen hilft


----------



## Faust1983 (28. September 2008)

Jeder hier hat ja seine eigene Meinung. Ist ja auch gut und recht, aber wieso müssen immer diese Beleidigungen und vulgären Anmerkungen sein?

Ich selber bin ein ganz alter Hase des MMO spielens. (Nein, ich sage euch mein Alter nicht.) Seit Ultima Online spiele ich dieses Genre, und habe wohl jedes MMO ausprobiert das es gibt. Die Momentane Konkurrenz, und ja ich sage das mit Absicht, besteht ja aus:

World of Warcraft
Herr der Ringe Online
Age of Conan
Warhammer Online

WoW habe ich seit Release gespielt. Lange, und ausgiebig. Denn Blizzard hat es gut gemacht den Grind zu verbergen. Nicht zu minimieren, einfach nicht offensichtlich zu machen. Aber Realistisch betrachtet hat WoW nicht das Genre neu erfunden, da das meiste was in WoW drin ist, schon in anderen MMOs vorhanden war.

Nichts desto trotz Habe ich WoW drei Jahre gespieltund meinen Spass gehabt. Mehr oder minder Regelmässig, auch mit einem halben Jahr Pause.

Aber gegen Ende besteht das Spiel zu meinem Bedauern für Casual Spieler wie mich (ich raide nicht, da es für mich einfach zu viel Warten und Besprechen und zu wenig aktuelles Spielen ist), immer mehr aus Grind. Das zieht sich durch alle Sparten des Spiels, und wurde immer weiter von Blizzard verstärkt durch alle möglichen Marken, Punktesysteme, Ruf usw.

Am Ende hat mir Blizzard die Entscheidung mit WoW aufzuhören abgenommen, denn mein Account wurde gehackt, und obwohl ich ihnen alle notwendigen Daten zukommen liess, haben sie es nicht geschaft mir meinen Account wieder zu geben.


Ich muss zugeben das ich Herr der Ringe Online nicht bis ins Endgame, und auch nur kurz nach Release, gespielt habe. Was mir jedoch an diesem Spiel besonders gut gefallen hat war natürlich die dichte Atmosphäre, und als ein Fan der Bücher die geniale Umsetzung. 
Da ich passionierter Rollenspieler bin, also P&P, war ich sehr positiv von der Community überascht, die sich wirklich alle (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, aber die gibts ja immer) sehr viel Mühe mit ihren Charakteren gemacht haben, und auch ihre Rollen fast durchgehend spielen.
Die Grafik und das Ambiente von HdrO ist sehr gut, nur hat mir in dem Spiel einfach das PVP gefehlt, weswegen ich MMOs spiele. Ansonsten kann man HdrO nur Empfehlen.


AoC ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Spiel, das leider unfertig auf den Markt kam. Als alter Fan der R.E Howard Bücher musste ich das Spiel natürlich kaufen, und habe es auch bis fast lvl 70 geschafft, aber nach 60 bestand das Spiel so stark aus Grind und repetierbaren Quests das ich mich einfach nicht mehr eingeloggt habe. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, abgesehen von dem einen oder andren Absturz hatte ich nie Probleme mit AoC, woran das liegt weiss ich nicht, und somit kann ich mich auch nicht wie einige hier über Funcom beschweren. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die Funcom Mitarbeiter sich wie alle anderen Spieleentwickler redlich mühe geben die von der Community bemerkten Mängel auszubessern, und so wie ich hier gelesen habe auch getan haben.

An sich gefällt mir die Atmosphäre von AoC sehr, Khemi, oder Tarantia sind meiner meinung nach die Schönsten Städte die es in einem MMO je gab, und die Cutscenes sowie die Dialoge sind sehr gut gemacht.

Was mir an AOC wirklich sehr gut gefallen hat waren die ersten 20 lvls in Tortage. Für mich das beste was ein MMO momentan an einem Spieleinstieg zu bieten hat. Alle vier Archetypen haben verschiedene Storys, die miteinander verknüpft sind. Alleine damit hat sich für mich der Kauf schon gelohnt, denn auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht mehr Spiele, mein Account besteht ja noch, und vieleicht schau ich mal wieder rein, im Gegensatz zu WoW.

Aoc hat natürlich ungeschlagen die beste Grafik des MMO sektors, und wer das als starken Kritikpunkt für die Auswahlk seines Spiels nimmt, ist dort auf jedenfall richtig. Man findet in AoC dichte atmosphäte (vorallem in den ersten 20 lvln) gute Grafik und ein innovatives Gameplay. (wers als Caster bis 50 schafft wird auch noch mit Spellweaving belohnt, was einfach sehr spektakulär aussieht)


Mein aktuelles MMO ist Warhammer Online, da es genau zu meinem Spielstil passt. Kaum Grind, und wenn dann, dank der Public quests, mit einer dicken Belohnung am Ende. Ich als Tabletop und Story fan von Warhammer kann die Atmosphäre nur geniessen, die ganzen kleinen Andeutungen die man in der (jetzt schon) riesigen Welt findet sind genial. Das Kampfsystem ist ähnlich wie WoW, aber das ist ja nicht schlecht, nur halt nichts neues.

Ich kann mich hier den ganzen schlechte Grafik nörglern einfach nicht anschliessen, und ich werde den Verdacht nicht los dass es nur ein aufgesetzter Grund ist das Spiel schlecht zu machen. Wer WoW Spielt und über die Grafik von WAR flamet schneidet sich ins eigen Fleisch.  Meiner Meinung nach sind sich beide Spiele in diesem Punkt sehr ähnlich, WAR ist einfach düsterer und "kantiger" wenn ich das so sagen darf.

Man muss Mythic jedoch anrechnen das sie sehr viele Innovationen in das Genre bringen, darunter so nette sachen wie Public Quests, Keep Schlachten die nicht auf grosses Planen sonder einfach auf Fun ausgelegt sind, Und der Wälzer des Wissens ist für einen Rollenspieler/Loreverrückten einfach das non plus ultra. Ich hab schon mehr als einmal einfach nur in Altdorf gestanden und ein bischen im Wälzer rumgelesen.

Jedes MMO hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich glaube weder das AoC untergeht, dafür gibt es einfach noch genug Spieler die das SPiel gut finden, wir man hier auch sehr schön sieht, noch das WAR WoW vom *Thron* stösst, aus dem einfachen Grund das WoW den Asiatischen Markt beherrscht. Hier in Europe haltn sich doch, wenn mans mal genau Betrachtet, alle Aktuellen MMOs die Wage was Spielerzahlen angeht. Einige mögen diesen, andre jenes, manche Spielen zwei davon gleichzeitig, weil beide ihnen etwas bieten was sie gut finden.

Ich bin bei Warhammer glücklich, und werde bald schon in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt stehen und der Zerstörung zeigen was eine richtige Axt ist, andere werden bald Nordend erkunden und gegen den Leichnam König kämpfen (ja, ich konnte mir die eindeutschung nicht verkneifen), und wieder andre werden in dei Minen von Moria, auf den Spuren der Gefährten wandern, oder sich Thoth Amon stellen, um seine Schreckensherrschaft zu beenden.


An alle fanatischen Fanboys da draussen, ihr seid auch nur Fundamentalisten deren Religion halt einfach ein Spiel ist. (Wenigstens ist sie kein Märchen)


----------



## turrican (28. September 2008)

Leeron schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffed.de Community.
> 
> Ich habe mir AoC damals zum Releasedatum gekauft. Als ich es nach ein paar Tagen satt war immer nur mit bugs zu kämpfen, habe ich mich entschlossen das Spiel erst mal zu Seite zu legen und etwas anderes zu spielen. Nun habe ich die Hülle mal wieder entdeckt (beim ausmisten) und mir gedacht, dass Sie vielleicht mal etwas draus gemacht haben. Doch bevor ich mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, wollte ich lieber mal hier nachfragen, ob sich was getahn hat oder ob AoC Membermäßig nichts mehr zu bieten hat und auch es auch ansich nicht wirklich viele Positive veränderungen gab.
> 
> ...



du hast dein geld schon aus dem fenster geworfen. die frage ist ob du noch mehr hinterherwirfst. auf lange sicht wird aoc (zurecht) sterben oder ewig ein nischendasein führen. in 1-2 jahren ist es dann free-to-play und dann hörste garnix mehr.


----------



## Hawaiitroll (28. September 2008)

Ich möchte jetzt einfach mal einen kleinen Kommentar zu dem Thema "Zeitintensivität von WoW" abgeben.

Mann muss immer sehn welchen Anspruch an sich selbst, damit meine ich, was willst du machen.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge, den "casual way", immer ma zocken zum Spass haben, an Events teilnehmen, die Lore geniesen etc... 
Ich habe (damals noch als Wow noch nach Vanilla geschmecht hat) auchma versucht das ganz über Raids laufen zu lassen... nää is nicht mein Fall ich habe dann doch leiber mein Wochenende dem RL geopfert.

Also man muss nicht 24/7 WoW um Spass zu haben... das machen Leute die es brauchen damit ihr kleiner E-P**is ein bischen größer wird.

Egal... ich will damit nur sagen, das WoW natürlich grafisch nichtmehr up-to-date is, aber war meiner Meinung anch WC 3 damals auchnicht (flamet mich wenn es nicht so is).
AoC hab  ich slebst getestet, naja es war wirklich schön ,jedoch is schade das eines, in meinen Augen, eines er besten features nicht weiter durchgesetzt wurde.
Die gesprochenen Dialoge, das hat die ganz welt lebenig gemacht. Ansonsten ist Welt an sich stimmig.

Zu WAR schweig ich mich aus, hab ich nicht gespielt, und mich auch nicht damit beschäftigt.

Aber einen haben wir noch: GW (Geschmacksrichtung Eye of the North [nein nicht Arthas, der wohnt hier nicht])
Guildwars, hat einen sehr schönen PvE-Anteil, da man hier viel mit scripts, Dialogen, und zwischensequenzen arbeiten kann. (Wird in einem ähnlichen system auch bei WotLK kommen, ich sage nur Wrathgate)
Jedoch geht das zu lasten der Spielerfinung, da alles Instanziert ist, man findet Spieler nur in Städten und aussenposten. 
Das PvP ist sehr gut balanced auch auch fair, man ist nicht gezwungen bunnyhopping zu machen ,wie in WoW,... naja gut man kann nicht hüpfen (persönlicher Kritikpunkt0 da hüpfen alte WoW-Krankheit ist^^)
der Grafikstil is eigtl. sehr hübsch, man hat schöne Effekte, alles in allem sehr stimmig, und man hat halt keine monatlichen Kosten.

Aber man sollte auchma GW 2 im Auge behalten, viel.. wird das ja die Mischung die hier schon vorher werähnt wurde.

Alles meine Meinung, flamed ruhig wenn ihr das anderst seht, und spielt GW bevort ihr sagt "GW ist doof" bla bla langweilt bitte jemand andern.
... auch wenn man nicht hüpfen kann.


Mag Hüpfen, Hawaiitroll
Rechtschreibefehler sind keine absicht.


----------



## Khordat (28. September 2008)

Faust1983 schrieb:


> Am Ende hat mir Blizzard die Entscheidung mit WoW aufzuhören abgenommen, denn mein Account wurde gehackt, und obwohl ich ihnen alle notwendigen Daten zukommen liess, haben sie es nicht geschaft mir meinen Account wieder zu geben.



Ist zwar nun total Offtopic, aber mich würde persönlich interessieren an welchem Punkt mit welcher Begründung es gescheitert ist. Da ich leider mehrere Personen inkl mir selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne die gehackt wurden, jedoch letztendlich sowohl ihren Account inkl sämtlicher Chars, Ausrüstung und Gold wiederhergestellt bekommen haben, scheint Blizzard solche Geschichten in der Regel zur zufriedenheit der Kunden lösen zu können.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Leeron schrieb:


> Hi liebe Buffed.de Community.
> 
> Ich habe mir AoC damals zum Releasedatum gekauft. Als ich es nach ein paar Tagen satt war immer nur mit bugs zu kämpfen, habe ich mich entschlossen das Spiel erst mal zu Seite zu legen und etwas anderes zu spielen. Nun habe ich die Hülle mal wieder entdeckt (beim ausmisten) und mir gedacht, dass Sie vielleicht mal etwas draus gemacht haben. Doch bevor ich mein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, wollte ich lieber mal hier nachfragen, ob sich was getahn hat oder ob AoC Membermäßig nichts mehr zu bieten hat und auch es auch ansich nicht wirklich viele Positive veränderungen gab.
> 
> ...


nein


----------



## Fr3ak3r (28. September 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> du hast dein geld schon aus dem fenster geworfen. die frage ist ob du noch mehr hinterherwirfst. auf lange sicht wird aoc (zurecht) sterben oder ewig ein nischendasein führen. in 1-2 jahren ist es dann free-to-play und dann hörste garnix mehr.



das ist spekulation und spiegelt in keinster weise die wahrheit wieder, man sollte schon bei den tatsachen bleiben.
ob jemand sein geld zum fenster rausgeworfen hat bleibt ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen, nur weil es bei dir so war muß es nicht auch auf andere zutreffen, ich hab die aoc ce und habe kein cent davon bereut.


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Khordat schrieb:


> Ist zwar nun total Offtopic, aber mich würde persönlich interessieren an welchem Punkt mit welcher Begründung es gescheitert ist. Da ich leider mehrere Personen inkl mir selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vor allen Dingen versteh ich nicht, warum immer Blizzard dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird, dass den Leuten die Accs gehackt werden. Wenn die einem helfen, seinen Acc wiederzubekommen ist das eine reine Geste der Höflichkeit. Schliesslich haben die einem nicht gesagt, man soll sich die neusten Trojaner und Viren herunterladen. Wenn einem das Auto geklaut wird, geht man doch auch nicht zum Händler und beschwert sich bei dem^^

Damits nicht ganz Off-Topic ist: Nein, AoC lohnt sich aus bekannten Gründen nicht mehr. Ausserdem gibts ja jetzt Warhammer und im November kommt dann noch Spellborn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

